# Bases de donnes > Langage SQL > Livres >  Besoin du Livre SQL de Frdric BROUARD

## aimer_Delphi

Bonjour a tous ,
SVP j 'ai besoin du Livre SQL de Frdric BROUARD , j'ai chercher par tous mais je ne trouve pas un moyen pour l'acheter?
quelqu'un peut m'aider a trouv lendroit ou acheter ce livre (mme si le livre est d'occasion).
cordialement.

----------


## SQLpro

> Bonjour a tous ,
> SVP j 'ai besoin du Livre SQL de Frdric BROUARD , j'ai chercher par tous mais je ne trouve pas un moyen pour l'acheter?
> quelqu'un peut m'aider a trouv lendroit ou acheter ce livre (mme si le livre est d'occasion).
> cordialement.


Lequel ?

il y a 2 livres :
SQL Developpement chez Campus Press qui date de 2001
SQL, collection Synthex, en 4 ditions diffrentes de 1  4 chez Pearson (de 2005  2012)

A +

----------


## aimer_Delphi

Merci pour  la rponse .

j'ai besoin de ce livre :
https://www.amazon.fr/SQL-%C3%A9diti.../dp/2744076309

----------


## Malick

::salut:: 




> j'ai besoin de ce livre :



Tu peux l'acheter directement sur Amazon.fr via le lien que tu as post.

Moi j'ai fait la commande depuis le Sngal et cela m'a bien t livr.

*@ SQLpro* : Excellent ton livre ::ccool::

----------


## aimer_Delphi

> :salut
> Tu peux l'acheter directement sur Amazon.fr via le lien que tu as post.


Merci pour le suivi .
Mais sur Amazon c'est bien mentionn  *Actuellement indisponible*.

----------


## SergioMaster

> SQL, collection Synthex, en 4 ditions diffrentes de 1  4 chez Pearson (de 2005  2012)


Pearson France ne semble plus le proposer  ::aie::  
Eyrolles aussi le classe comme dfinitivement indisponible

----------


## aimer_Delphi

Bonjour,
Pouvez vous me propos un autre livre similaire SVP ?  :;):

----------


## SergioMaster

> Pouvez vous me proposer un autre livre similaire SVP ?


est-ce que le livre SQL propos par le lien sur Pearson France est similaire/aussi bien , je ne sais pas , pas lu  et cela semble tre la traduction d'un ouvrage. Je ne vois nulle part dans la table des matires les jointures  :8O:  ce qui ne veux pas dire que ce n'y est pas

----------

